# black lava rock?



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

all ive seen are red ones
does anyone know where i can find some black lava rock?
specifically near markham/scarborough

im not looking for ridiculously huge ones
just a few solid pieces and crumbles for a 10 gallon

looks like this:


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Betz Cut Stone in Scarb.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I was in Betz a few months ago when I was setting up my cichlid tank and was told they don't carry lava rock anymore.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Try looking for basalt. It's what I used to buy it as. Good rock for landscaping.


----------

